# To the Mackay crew



## mackayaker (Aug 14, 2010)

Hey Guys, Was just wondering everyones thoughts about the latest events affecting AKFF from the Yakkers in our area. Who has gone to the other site? Who is staying on this one? Who is on both? I am not interested in any of the politics of what may or may not have happened, just wanna go Yak fishin' with my mates and I am just trying to find the best way to reach everyone. Barra season is well and truly underway and I will be looking at posting some trips very soon. If you would prefer to P.M me thats ok too. Any new members in Mackay are most welcome to respond also.

Cheers Scotty


----------



## qwikdraw (Sep 23, 2012)

I am on both scotty , same as you , the politics done interest me , i just like to read the reports and arrange trips to fish , and do want to be there when you get that Toga

Oh and i have a Moken 14 now also lol
Pedro


----------



## mackayaker (Aug 14, 2010)

Nice Yak mate, same model as your girlfriends Yak?

Cheers Scotty


----------



## qwikdraw (Sep 23, 2012)

It is indeed , and is nice to paddle and can stand up on it


----------



## curly (Apr 9, 2013)

Still on here. I'm in Mackay without my yak, so I read your posts and just dream.
curly.


----------



## bundyboy (Sep 6, 2009)

I'll be mostly in the new shed, but will be back here every now and again. Don't think I'll be doing much fishin the next couple months tho, work is going to be pretty busy...


----------



## mrjosh80 (May 1, 2014)

Hey guys, I find it a bit hard to track posts about Mackay on here so I just today started a thread called Mackay Kayak Fishing Group on [email protected], would be a good place to organise trips and post reports etc primarily because it can link straight to your phone. Hope to get a few interested. My gf and I have been doing quite a few trips around Airlie but finding it difficult to meet up with like minded people around Mackay


----------



## mrjosh80 (May 1, 2014)

Hey guys, I find it a bit hard to track posts about Mackay on here so I just today started a thread called Mackay Kayak Fishing Group on [email protected], would be a good place to organise trips and post reports etc primarily because it can link straight to your phone. Hope to get a few interested. My gf and I have been doing quite a few trips around Airlie but finding it difficult to meet up with like minded people around Mackay


----------

